# Me baby boy tweeping. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh how I LOVE this baby boy! :love7:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww thats the cutest pic ever look at his little legs all curled up. so sweet xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg thats too cute!! he looks like a little door mouse!!


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw, he's beautiful, and looks soooo comfortable! lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh my..... how adorable...... he looks so comfy 

(please tell me HIS nails aren't painted purple) LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rache said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww thats the cutest pic ever look at his little legs all curled up. so sweet xx


Thank you Rache!!  I could just eat him up he's so sweet! 



JRZL said:


> omg thats too cute!! he looks like a little door mouse!!


Thank you!!  Isn't he precious!!  You can't tell I'm his Mom, can you? I just adore that little boy!



jan896 said:


> oh my..... how adorable...... he looks so comfy
> 
> (please tell me HIS nails aren't painted purple) LOL


Thank you Jan!! 

No, just the lighting. He would never forgive his Mommy if I painted his nails like a girlie.  He thinks he's a Macho Man! Although you can see he's really just a sweet little baby.  Shhhhh, don't tell him I said that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Around his lips and eyes kinda have a purple cast too. I didn't notice that. :lol: But it's only the lighting.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness.. what an awesome pic.. Makes me just want to shower him with soft kisses!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't you just love it! Not a care in the world. Cute cute cute.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

T - that is a gorgeous and cute photo of him


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh gdc i think you're officially my favourite sc boy. All that protecting the garden from those mean ol sausages is tiring


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what a lovely pic! He is too precious for words!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TLI said:


> No, just the lighting. He would never forgive his Mommy if I painted his nails like a girlie.


WHEW!!! I thought if you painted them while he slept he was gonna to be REALLY mad when he woke up.......:dog:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh how cute that baby is!!
Wonder what he was dreaming of, he looks very content and comfy.
Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwwwwww sweet!!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awww that is sooo cute.

Joy xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow!! That is adorable  Lush photo T!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> Oh my goodness.. what an awesome pic.. Makes me just want to shower him with soft kisses!


Thank you Deb!!  I just love to give him kisses! 



Brodysmom said:


> Don't you just love it! Not a care in the world. Cute cute cute.


Care free! Thanks Tracy! 



Aquarius said:


> T - that is a gorgeous and cute photo of him


Thank you Jane!! 



Daisydoo said:


> Oh gdc i think you're officially my favourite sc boy. All that protecting the garden from those mean ol sausages is tiring


GDC says thank you bunches and bunches! He sends puppy kisses your way! Thank you Sarah!! 



foggy said:


> Aww what a lovely pic! He is too precious for words!


Thank you so much!! 



jan896 said:


> WHEW!!! I thought if you painted them while he slept he was gonna to be REALLY mad when he woke up.......:dog:


He might smack me with his widdle paw if I painted his nails.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> Oh how cute that baby is!!
> Wonder what he was dreaming of, he looks very content and comfy.
> Absolutely adorable!!


Thank you Terri!!  I'm not sure, but he looks as if he is in Heaven. :love7: 



MChis said:


> Awwwwwww sweet!!


Thanks Heather! 



Neve38 said:


> Awww that is sooo cute.
> 
> Joy xx


Thanks Joy! 



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow!! That is adorable  Lush photo T!


Thank you Robyn!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Awwwhhhh!!! I just want to scoop him up, blanket and all and snuggle him to death!!! <3


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Chancey you are the cutest little things all cuddled up in a ball!


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awwwww he is soooooooo sweet... all yummy looking


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww hehe, what a cutie! I love funny sleepy pics.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

omg I was just gonna ask if u had painted his nails pink hahahaha 

he's so darn cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Guess said:


> Awwwhhhh!!! I just want to scoop him up, blanket and all and snuggle him to death!!! <3


Thank you so much!! He's a very sweet little boy! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh Chancey you are the cutest little things all cuddled up in a ball!


Thank you Pam!!  He loves to lay like that, and on his back. :lol:



Raindancer411 said:


> Awwwww he is soooooooo sweet... all yummy looking


Thanks so much!! 



YoQuiero said:


> Awww hehe, what a cutie! I love funny sleepy pics.


They look so sweet when they are sleeping, don't they! Thank you!! 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> omg I was just gonna ask if u had painted his nails pink hahahaha
> 
> he's so darn cute!


Thank you!  Nope, no nail painting. I'd be afraid they'd chew it off. :lol: But I wouldn't do his, cause he might not like that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

HorseCrazy3621 said:


> Aw, he's beautiful, and looks soooo comfortable! lol


I was going back through this thread, and noticed that I missed your post. I'm so sorry. I get in such a hurry sometime. Thank you so very much for your kind comments!  He was snoozing away. :lol: Again, my apologies for just now seeing your post. Not sure if I've welcomed you to the board. Welcome! :daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe baby boy too cute! was the blanket yellow or was that the lighting again? lol :albino:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehe baby boy too cute! was the blanket yellow or was that the lighting again? lol :albino:


Thank you Pigeon!  No, it's actually baby blue. :lol: I had the camera set on Tungsten lighting or something. Gave everything a yellow cast. When I tried to change it back to somewhat of a natural color, about the only thing it did was turn Chance's toe nails purple. Oh well, he looks quite cute with his nails painted.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............He is so cute! What innocence without a care in the world.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much!  He's our little Angel baby boy!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL too adorable for words. I thought his nail were painted as well!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a little darling. I want to scoop him up and snuggle with him.


----------

